
KidsCash: Fun, educational online money-management for kids - jackau
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/12/12/kidscash-online-money-management-for-kids/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=KidsCash%3A%20Fun%2C%20educational%20online%20money-management%20for%20kids&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
ericcholis
This is a very interesting space. I met with some people from another company
trying to do something similar, Virtual Piggy (<http://virtualpiggy.com/>).

I'm very interested in seeing how these companies gain ground.

~~~
tych0
Thanks for the link! I checked out both of these pages; looks like an project
that would be very useful! However, it looks like the focus of both projects
is what you can buy or who you can donate to. Neither of their walkthroughs
talk about how kids can save on the site, just how kids can spend.

While the online store aspect of this is important, it seems that saving is an
equally important aspect of it. Does anyone know of a similar service where
saving is more a focus? (Or perhaps where saving is the only focus.)
Alternatively, can anyone talk about the saving process for either of these
two services?

------
tudorw
"KidsCash commission rate from vendors is relatively high, between 10-25
percent"

Pretty certain there's a good lesson right there!

